# What size do my tortoises have to be?



## petlover (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi guys! I have one 8 month old sucata (2 3/4 in) and one 5 month old california desert tort (2 1/2 in). I just built a 4x8 wooden outside enclosure for them (i'll post pics when everythig is set up). It has a chicken wire top so animals cant get to them. Once my torts get bigger, i'm planning to let them roam our backyard freely. I was just wanted to hear your thoughts on how big they need to be to not be picked up/eaten/killed by predators like crows and hawks while they roam the backyard. Thanks!


----------



## tortadise (Apr 3, 2012)

Raccoons and opossums can easily pick up a tort the size of a dinner plate. I would wait 2-3 years before letting them free roam. That would put them around 10-12". However it still doesn't stop small animal predation. I've heard of rare occasions such as rats or mice chewing tort legs while they're asleep. It's best to just let them get a bit bigger for safety reasons.


----------



## Tom (Apr 3, 2012)

Once they are 4-5" I don't worry too much, but I always bring them in at night, and I'm always in the vicinity during the day.

The way you worded it sounds like you have these two tortoises living together. I hope this is not the case as they really not compatible for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Laura (Apr 4, 2012)

do you have two seperate enclosures for them? the sulata will outgrow the desert and bully or even kill it.. plus the sulcata can make the desert sick...so two yards area must..


----------



## petlover (Apr 4, 2012)

Tom said:


> Once they are 4-5" I don't worry too much, but I always bring them in at night, and I'm always in the vicinity during the day.
> 
> The way you worded it sounds like you have these two tortoises living together. I hope this is not the case as they really not compatible for a variety of reasons.



Just read through my thread and it does sound like they're together... They have seperate enclosures, both 4x8



Laura said:


> do you have two seperate enclosures for them? the sulata will outgrow the desert and bully or even kill it.. plus the sulcata can make the desert sick...so two yards area must..



Don't worry they're separate.


----------



## Laura (Apr 4, 2012)

when will they wander freely in the yard? 
4x8 wont last long for the Sulcata!


----------



## petlover (Apr 4, 2012)

Laura said:


> when will they wander freely in the yard?
> 4x8 wont last long for the Sulcata!



I'll let them roam free as soon as they can do it without being preyed on by animals. I want them to be able to roam as soon as possible!!! We have a gret sized backyard, we don't fertilize it, and we just planted tortoise friendly foods.


----------



## Laura (Apr 4, 2012)

BUT when they are roaming free.. they will be together in the yard....? they will still need thier own areas... even if they are in it at sperate times...


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2012)

Laura, my friend, I love you, but I think petlover gets it. Let's get back to just helping...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 5, 2012)

We usually let them loose at about six months old, 4" or 5'" or so. We have radiated tortoises even smaller loose, never any problems. We do have hawks, coons, and other wild animals around. The birds of prey seem to be more interested in the native snakes and lizards than any thing else. Once a hawk tried to scoop up the garden hose as i was pulling it around.


----------

